# Amblypygi - whip spiders pictures



## Banshee05

Hi,
i started such a topic some time ago, but all pictures aren't online, so i start a new one and try to keep all pictures online for a long time, enjoy 
_Damon medius _





Damon medius male






_Damon diadema _0,1





_Damon diadema _1,1






_Charon cf.grayi _0,1





_Charon cf.grayi _1,1





_Charon cf.grayi _0,1






_Heterophrynus sp._ 1,0





_Heterophrynus sp._ 0,1











_Euphrynichus bacillifer _0,1





_Euphrynichus bacillifer _1,0






_Acanthophrynus coronatus_






_Phrynus whitei_






_Phrynus longipes_





_Phrynus longipes _1,1






_Phrynus eucharis_






_Phrynus barbadensis _0,1






_Phrynus sp._






_Phrynichus orientalis _0,1





_Phrynichus orientalis _1,0






_Phrynichus exophthalamus _0,1






_Phrynichus deflersi arabicus _0,1






_Phrynichus ceylonicus_






_Sarax sp._
















_Paraphrynus sp.ex.Guatemala _






_Paraphrynus cf.viridiceps _0,1






_Euphrynichus amanica _1,0






_Damon tibialis _0,1






_Damon medius _adult female






_Damon variegatus _1,0  *REAL ONES*











_Phrynus whitei_






_Sarax brachydactylus _0,1






_Phrynus levii_






_Phrynus exsul_






_Phrynus pulchripes _0,1






_Phrynus pulchripes _1,0






_Phrynichus dhofarensis _1,0






_Phrynichus dhofarensis _0,1











_Phrynichus deflersi arabicus _0,1






_Phrynichus deflersi arabicus _1,0






_Phrynichus ceylonicus _1,0






_Charinus neocaledonicus _0,1

Reactions: Like 20 | Award 1


----------



## Moltar

Wow! What a GREAT set of pictures! Thanks for posting them. This is a type of invert I haven't tried to keep yet but someday I will give it a try.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Yes! Fantastic thread.  Do you happen to know easy these are to keep & breed?


----------



## blazetown

Amazing pictures. I've never seen the majority of those species and some of them are very cool.


----------



## joshuai

bump! awesome!


----------



## BiologicalJewels

wow, wow, and wow!
Neat collection, one of the most complete I've seen 

Would it be possible to get you to describe some of their set-ups?

Thanks in advance,

OR


----------



## Clement

wow, those are awesome creatures, i definitively need some...


----------



## Crysta

Very beautiful creatures!
although, their expression reminds me of this picture lol!
http://lgimages.s3.amazonaws.com/data/imagemanager/5547/oh_no.jpg


----------



## TheTyro

Sweet photos, sure is a ton of variety in their claw shape. I honestly don't know a whole lot about these guys...i've never considered keeping any either, but I suppose it's just because I don't know squat about how. They are so alien-like!

The eggs photo kind of boggles my mind they are so big, and the babies on the back look like intestines haha. Crazyness! I'd like to know what care they need to, just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

TheTyro said:


> Sweet photos, sure is a ton of variety in their claw shape. I honestly don't know a whole lot about these guys...i've never considered keeping any either, but I suppose it's just because I don't know squat about how. They are so alien-like!
> 
> The eggs photo kind of boggles my mind they are so big, and the babies on the back look like intestines haha. Crazyness! I'd like to know what care they need to, just in case.


Hello,
it depends on the species, on the region where it is from, most of the species can be kept at 25°C 12hours night day and very wet- so high humidity, but you realy had to know what species and where from...  and of course big boxes, that they can molt upside down with the head, etc.


----------



## Banshee05

a little update...
Charinus neocaledonicus 0,1






Charinus australianus cavernicolus






Paraphrynus cf.mexicanus 






Paraphrynus azteca






Phrynus marginemaculatus






Heterophrynus cf.elaphus ex.Peru


----------



## zonbonzovi

You have A. coronatus!  Not sure how I missed that last time.  Cool.

Would you care to speculate on why some of the males' palps in some species are so incredibly long?  Adapted to catching flying prey at a distance or...?

Edit: Great website BTW...with references!  Yay!


----------



## J Morningstar

From what I've noticed when they hunt, the longer the legs and spines on them the better chance they would have to impale their prey...even a little one (under a centimeter body) can be felt or at least heard clearly, hitting the ground trying to get prey below them. They hold their arms at a rightish angle to the ground and then swiftly thrust down to grab/impale. It's wonderful to watch.


----------



## H. laoticus

Man, that Paraphrynus cf.mexicanus has awesome colors.


----------



## Malhavoc's

Always think about picking up a few sp of these wonderful arachnids


----------



## codykrr

Man, there needs to be a sticky of these.  not much info out there!

Anyway.  I picked up 4 of these little guys but got 6(thanks John!)  

Damon diadema 2nd and or 3rd instar.







All 6 I have are small ranging from 8 to 10mm body length.  Will be fun watching them grow.

I wish there was more info and species readily available. I can see how these could become an addiction by themselves! Fascinating creatures!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Cody, if you can get that shot, you honestly should have no problem with your 'pede sexing photos


----------



## codykrr

Good to know man!


----------



## VinceG

Nice pictures! They are awesome arachnids, I have a D. Variegatus and I love it, really interresting creatures!


----------



## Alireza

These creatures are lovely. always wanted to have one! Are they popular in US pet stores?


----------



## Banshee05

thank you guys,
this vairity is nowhere common  (beside dead material in museums)

so enjoy that collection. i have now a lot more different ones, i should update this thread soon. so keep on watching here.

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------

Sarax yayukae
1,0





0,1











Sarax sp. ex.Singapur 0,1






Acanthophrynus coronatus






---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

Charinus australianus cavernicolus 1,0






Charinus ioanniticus 0,1






Damon annulatipes 






Phrynus goesii






Phrynus sp. ex.Mexico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## codykrr

Just awesome!

I am still in awe of these things.  Sadly, I had one die for no reason.  Maybe stress.  

It kept extending its pedipals outward and then literally died in an hour.  stress from shipping I guess.  

So now I am down to 5.

I do have a question.  Are they safe to handle?  they seem to fragile.


----------



## Banshee05

codykrr said:


> I do have a question.  Are they safe to handle?  they seem to fragile.


Hi,
ye of course, just be carefull with the whips, they often broke. But you can catch every whip spiders by hand, just be careful with their pedipals, so catch them from the back one finger ventral, one dorsal the abdomen.


----------



## J Morningstar

Okay, you seem to get the to breed effortlessly, how do you keep thm to do this? Do you just introduce the male into the females cage and hope for the best then remove him...what is your seceret?


----------



## smashtoad

This thread is impressive.  How exactly have you aquired all of these species?  

You must do your own collecting, as you surely cannot be buying these on the open market...Todd Gearheart is the only guy that carries anything besides D. diadema, some Phrynus and Heterophrynus...but dealing with him and his 7th grader designed website is worse than a trip to the dentist...JMO.

I have diadema and Heterophrynus batesii, and am always looking for more.  Obviously, A. coronatus is the main target.

Peace


----------



## presurcukr

They mate easily enough under proper conditions. The male deposits a spermatheca  "sperm stalk" on the cork bark and the female fertilizes her eggs.


----------



## zonbonzovi

presurcukr said:


> They mate easily enough under proper conditions. The male deposits a "sperm stalk" on the cork bark and the female fertilizes her eggs.


Chef, do you have a time estimate from laying of the spermathacae to the young emerging from mom?


----------



## presurcukr

zonbonzovi said:


> Chef, do you have a time estimate from laying of the spermathacae to the young emerging from mom?


As far as I can tell she went about 3 or 4 months could be longer as I had a few projects going at the same time and they kind of did their thing behind my back and she has done it again but this time I'll know how long she takes.  I noticed the spermatheca just b4 Christmas and as of now the eggs are no longer visible


----------



## Michiel

smashtoad said:


> Todd Gearheart is the only guy that carries anything besides D. diadema, some Phrynus and Heterophrynus...but dealing with him and his 7th grader designed website is worse than a trip to the dentist...JMO.


LMAO!

I placed (multiple e-mails to two adresses, PM's on venomlist) an over 700 euro order with him, never heard from him again.....very strange and by the way insulting way to do business. I'd rather eat my own socks, than order animals from that guy!


----------



## Banshee05

some new pix...
_Damon medius_ Togo











_Damon tibialis _











_Phrynichus ceylonicus_






_Phrynus_ sp. Aruba (levii?!?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jt39565

Absolutely amazing collection! I would be curious to see their enclosures.


----------



## J Morningstar

Yes, enclosure pics please!:worship:


----------



## Banshee05

hehe 
the encloses are my secret.
no, honestly, it is not easy to take the right shoots, cause the rooms are very small and long, so i cannot bring much on one picture...
let' see here some old pix from my rooms (scorps and whips)






















---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## swiderelk

Impressive!:clap:


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Wow!:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## JC

Wow! Awesome collection! :clap: :worship:


----------



## Banshee05

Thank you guys, and here it goes again...

_Sarax _sp. Lombok











_Sarax _sp. Cebu






_Sarax_ yayukae 






_Paraphrynus_ sp.I  Mexiko






_Paraphrynus _sp.II Mexiko






_Phrynus _cf._whitei _Mexiko






_Phrynus eucharis_






---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

_Damon annulatipes _






_Euphrynichus bacillifer_






_Phrynichus deflersi arabicus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michiel

Nice pics Michael! I like the Paraphrynus spp....although Heterophrynus alces is one of the species I find most impressive......


----------



## Banshee05

Michiel said:


> Nice pics Michael! I like the Paraphrynus spp....although Heterophrynus alces is one of the species I find most impressive......


hehe, this was clear Michiel, cause this species are from the Guyana shield 
gimm me some time, one time i will get them- I'm sure


----------



## Deroplatys

Jelous of all you Amblypygids as all ways


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Nice. Thanks for sharing.



Phrynichus deflersi arabicus WOW!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

MrCrackerpants said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Phrynichus deflersi arabicus WOW!!!


and this is a very very young male 
hehe, they grow much bigger.


----------



## Deroplatys

Whats the longest clawed species you have currently?
By the way did you get my email?


----------



## Banshee05

Deroplatys said:


> Whats the longest clawed species you have currently?
> By the way did you get my email?


No, I never got a mail...

hmmm, i didn`t measure anything, but i think some P.orientalis are the longest... with around 10,5cm femur/tibia of the pedipals... so double this, and add the carapace in the middle and you got the fully lenght


----------



## Deroplatys

Wow thats huge 

I'll try again with the email, i thought it was going wrong again


----------



## MrCrackerpants

What do you feed your Amblypygids? I have been feeding crickets but moved to B. dubia roaches. They are not working out as they dig under the substrate and stay buried a long time. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to NOT buy crickets. :razz:


----------



## jt39565

I have to say again I am really impressed with your collection. It seems like everytime I browse through something else is noticed that I didn't before! Keep posting pics, please!


----------



## Gnat

i am absolutely amazed that a collection of this caliber even exists. i have seen more species in this thread than i even knew existed in captive care anywhere, including zoos/research facilities. all ive ever known until this thread were maybe 5 different species. quite a few of these have made it to my want list. i thank you greatly for sharing pics of your collection, you have opened up a new avenue of possibilities for me. please keep the updates coming. i have gone thru this thread front to back many times just to see the pics of species ive never heard of before, again absolutely amazing


----------



## Banshee05

MrCrackerpants said:


> What do you feed your Amblypygids? I have been feeding crickets but moved to B. dubia roaches. They are not working out as they dig under the substrate and stay buried a long time. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to NOT buy crickets. :razz:


i feed normal crickets- Acheta domesticus, i need every week around 2000pcs in all sizes 
and for the small nymphs of e.g. Sarax spp. i feed fruit flies- Drosophila sp.

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




Gnat said:


> i am absolutely amazed that a collection of this caliber even exists. i have seen more species in this thread than i even knew existed in captive care anywhere, including zoos/research facilities. all ive ever known until this thread were maybe 5 different species. quite a few of these have made it to my want list. i thank you greatly for sharing pics of your collection, you have opened up a new avenue of possibilities for me. please keep the updates coming. i have gone thru this thread front to back many times just to see the pics of species ive never heard of before, again absolutely amazing


 that's what i want to hear, people should get into it, and love it like me- cause it is realy hard to keep all this species in a good breeding group alone, just a handfull it out for some other interested people, and i hope they don't loose their motivation to breed them over a period of years...

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------

_Damon medius_ Gambia/Senegal






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Bacolod






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Zambales


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Thanks for the feeding info and the new pics.


----------



## Michiel

Gnat said:


> i am absolutely amazed that a collection of this caliber even exists. i have seen more species in this thread than i even knew existed in captive care anywhere, including zoos/research facilities. all ive ever known until this thread were maybe 5 different species. quite a few of these have made it to my want list. i thank you greatly for sharing pics of your collection, you have opened up a new avenue of possibilities for me. please keep the updates coming. i have gone thru this thread front to back many times just to see the pics of species ive never heard of before, again absolutely amazing



It is best not to look at Michaels' pictures anymore. Believe it is for your own sake! I found these ugly, dirty animals (although I keep T's and scorps) and I was sure never to keep these.........But because of looking at these pics and Michaels' love for keeping and breeding these, now I have some too!
Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## Deroplatys

They had rapidly became one of my top 3 all time favorite arthropods, i love, shame more poeple dont keep them, we only have D.diadema availble in the UK, with maybe a Charon sp. or Phrynus oce every couple of years its seems


----------



## Banshee05

I am seeling a lot of different species all the time... some i breed for over 10 years now... it is just a point of time, till enough people breed them- i give my best to etablish them in the hobby.


----------



## Deroplatys

I'll try my best to breed them, i really hope more species become available in the UK other than just D.diadema


----------



## Banshee05

_Damon medius
_






_Damon tibialis_






_Damon annulatipes_






_Damon diadema_






_Damon variegatus_






_Euphrynichus bacillifer_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigjej

beautiful collection
It would be nice if there were more available but how can they be more available if we don't know where to acquire them?


----------



## Banshee05

Thank you.
THe problem is, thatI cannot ship to the US, otherwise I can offer a lot of different species...


----------



## Deroplatys

Finally a good thing about being in the UK then 
Amazing species as always, really want some E.bacillifer someday.


----------



## bigjej

Pulling my hair..!!! so anyone know good US sources?


----------



## Banshee05

_Charon_ cf._grayi_ ex.Bacolod-Philippinen






_Phrynus exsul_


----------



## Hornets inverts

Does anyone here know anything about aussie species? Or know anyone who has done work on them and may have some field experience?


----------



## Banshee05

here you have some literature...
HARVEY, M. S. & P. L. J. WEST. 1998. New species of Charon (Amblypygi, Charontidae) from Northern Australia and Christmas Island. Journal of Arachnology, 26: 273-284.
WILSON, C. 2002. Threatened species of the northern territory: Oenpelli whip scorpion Charon oenpelli. Northern Territory Government: 1-3.
...

the following species are known (Harvey, 2003):
Charinus pescotti Dunn, 1949
Charon gervaisi Harvey & West, 1998
Charon oenpelli Harvey & West, 1998
Charon trebax Harvey & West, 1998

____
HARVEY, M. S. 2003. Catalogue of the smaller Arachnid Orders of the World (Amblypygi, Uropygi, Schizomida, Palpigradi, Ricinulei and Solifugae). pp.385.
Dunn, R.A. (1949). New Pedipalpi from Australia and the Solomon Islands. Memoirs of the National Museum of Victoria 16: 7–15.
HARVEY, M. S. & P. L. J. WEST. 1998. New species of Charon (Amblypygi, Charontidae) from Northern Australia and Christmas Island. Journal of Arachnology, 26: 273-284.


----------



## Hornets inverts

I've got
HARVEY, M. S. & P. L. J. WEST. 1998. New species of Charon (Amblypygi, Charontidae) from Northern Australia and Christmas Island. Journal of Arachnology, 26: 273-284.

which is a great read, do you what paper concerns our Charinus sp?


----------



## Banshee05

"do you what..."
know/have/read? what do you mean.
All whips from Australia are just distributed in the northern parts, or in Islands... nowhere elese ever documented.
But it would not wonder if you will some endimic species in caves with river systems, which doesn't dry out to often...


----------



## Hornets inverts

i have no idea what i meant to say there lol. Turns out friends have seen them locally so they will be keeping their eyes open for me


----------



## PaleoLisa

Thanks for the great pics!  I was just trying to identify mine and think I have now.


----------



## Michiel

PaleoLisa said:


> Thanks for the great pics!  I was just trying to identify mine and think I have now.


You mean that you have found a picture of one of Michaels' whip spiders that is comparable to your specimen....You have not identified it, trust me  All I can say about your picture in your thread is that your whip spider looks like a Damon species. 

cheers, Michiel


----------



## Banshee05

new one...
_Phrynus asperatipes_ Baja California-Mexico


----------



## zonbonzovi

Peculiar coloration on this one.  Is it an adult?


----------



## Banshee05

Hi,
no just a juvenile, but the colouration will stay stable.


----------



## Michiel

Nice species, Michael!

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Yoxigan

These are my favorite arachnids.


----------



## Necromion

Really wish I could find a Acanthophrynus coronatus here in the states. Do you have any more pictures of yours as I really would like to see the full size of one of these.


----------



## Banshee05

Philippines special part I
_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Panay






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Sohoten cave-Samar






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Santol cave-Luzon






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Puning cave-Bulacan


----------



## Banshee05

Philippines special part II + SE Asia _Sarax_ spp.
_Sarax _cf._brachydactylus_ Luzon I






_Sarax _cf._brachydactylus_ Luzon II






_Sarax _sp. Puning cave-Luzon






_Sarax _ sp. nov. Panay






_Sarax_ sp. Bali






_Sarax_ sp. Lombok






_Sarax yayukae_






_Sarax_ sp. Cebu


----------



## Michiel

Wow! The Sarax king strikes again! Nice pics Michael, made me even drool a bit


----------



## RobynTRR

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Banshee05

banshee said:
			
		

> _Sarax _ sp. nov. Panay


ID: _Sarax _ sp. nov. Panay = _Sarax curioi_ Giupponi and Miranda, 2012

Giupponi, A. P. d. L. and G. S. d. Miranda (2012). "A new species of _Sarax_ Simon, 1892 from the Philippines (Arachnida: Amblypygi: Charinidae)." Anais da Academia Brasileira de Ciências 84(1): 165-173.


_Phrynichus ceylonicus_






_Damon tibialis_






_Phrynichus orientalis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deathwing

Banshee05 said:


> Philippines special part I
> _Charon_ cf._grayi_ Panay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Charon_ cf._grayi_ Sohoten cave-Samar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Charon_ cf._grayi_ Santol cave-Luzon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Charon_ cf._grayi_ Puning cave-Bulacan


Juveniles I think? I'm wondering if the Samar cave specimen does have troglobitic adaptations, ea. lighter pigmentation, longer legs yet of the same breeding population as of that forest specimen.


----------



## Banshee05

No, they are adult-they can reproduce in this size!
adaptions: hmm maybe, but I do not think so... till now I have no dead specimen to check it...


----------



## Ambly

I am loving this Ambly craze...  which species are available in the US?  I have P. marginemaculatus, D. diadema soon to be on the way, but am very interested in acquiring other species.  Beautiful pictures, all.


----------



## Banshee05

some new pics... enjoy.
_Phrynus eucharis_ 0,1






_Phrynus marginemaculatus _0,1






_Phrynus _sp. Mexico






_Sarax_ aff._buxtoni_ 0,x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deroplatys

Really want a Sarax sp. nice pics.
Any tips breeding P.marginemacatus?
I have 5 now and still no signs.


----------



## Greenjewls

Love this thread!!!  Here's my little Paraphrynus mexicanus I found in Arizona:

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SamuraiSid

Native to Arizona? I really have to start saving for my trip there, LOL. So many amazing bugs to look for.


----------



## Banshee05

i mated them twice this year... so i saw not a special breeding season... maybe your sexes are not correct... normally they are very easy.

some more...
_Paraphrynus mexicanus_






_Paraphrynus _sp.






_Damon medius _Togo  0,1






_Damon tibialis_ 0,1






_Paraphrynus aztecus_ 0,1






_Damon variegatus_ 1,0






_Heterophrynus elaphus _











_Charon _sp. 0,1






_Phrynus whitei_ Guatemala 0,1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deroplatys

I wonder if its something wrong with my keeping conditions then, how are yours kept condition wise?
I've got 5 individuals, 1 is a bit weak so i guess it might be 4 soon -_-


----------



## Banshee05

Deroplatys said:


> I wonder if its something wrong with my keeping conditions then, how are yours kept condition wise?
> I've got 5 individuals, 1 is a bit weak so i guess it might be 4 soon -_-


hmm you know the climate condition in florida... i keep them normally @27°C with more or less humidity (i never measure it-i just put water once a week inside the boxes), and for some weeks a little bit colder.... whips need time.. .a lot of time


----------



## Banshee05

you can guess now what "big and huge" means in the whip spider world

_H.elaphus_






_P.longipes_ Haiti






_P.longipes_ DomRep






_D.medius _Togo






_P.orientalis_






_P.deflersi_






_P.goesii _Martinique






_P.exsul_






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Luzon






_Charon_ cf._grayi_ Negros

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ambly

ENVVVVVIOUSS!!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously awesome collection...  I'd love to get some Heterophrynus or Charon on hand.  Keep em comin


----------



## Deroplatys

Seriously wish i had your collection


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Heterophrynus batesii.  A new pickup tonight.


----------



## catfishrod69

Banshee, seriously, where the heck do you find all these species? I would love to grow my teenie collection of whips. Right now im at 3 D. diadema.


----------



## Banshee05

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Heterophrynus batesii.  A new pickup tonight.
> 
> View attachment 110441
> 
> View attachment 110442


Hi,this is not a H.batesii species... either H.longicornis, or something else!! 

You need a lot of time and patien, and knowing the right people... I travel also a lot and try to find a lot of them in nature and see their natural enviroment, etc. ... I breed them now since 11years... so take time


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Heterophrynus batesii.  A new pickup tonight.
> 
> View attachment 110441
> 
> View attachment 110442


 Where did you get that? Any females?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

They had these at the cincy zoo labeled as as Damon, what do you think?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

More detail.


----------



## Banshee05

i can say what it is not 
no charon, no heterophrynus or other phrynidae... damon or phrynichus spp.
for the rest I need more details.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Banshee05 said:


> Hi,this is not a H.batesii species... either H.longicornis, or something else!!
> 
> You need a lot of time and patien, and knowing the right people... I travel also a lot and try to find a lot of them in nature and see their natural enviroment, etc. ... I breed them now since 11years... so take time


interesting.  Thanks!  I am just now starting to get into the Amblypygi, so the head's up is most appreciated.    What did you notice that helped ID him?  I love your collection, by the by!

---------- Post added 11-24-2012 at 07:37 AM ----------




Elytra and Antenna said:


> Where did you get that? Any females?


no, just him.    he came from a local member.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well im happy to hear you are so dedicated to these awesome inverts. You should start importing some babies to the states .





Banshee05 said:


> You need a lot of time and patien, and knowing the right people... I travel also a lot and try to find a lot of them in nature and see their natural enviroment, etc. ... I breed them now since 11years... so take time


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Banshee05 said:


> i can say what it is not
> no charon, no heterophrynus or other phrynidae... damon or phrynichus spp.
> for the rest I need more details.


 What details? Did you notice the photo of the spine structure? Those are on the female, the male's spines are similar but reduced. It's a large species but not nearly as big as Damon diadema and the most interesting feature is the males have wide, fat chlicerae (palps are elongate too of course). If you look at the hands there's no large basal spine as in Damon or Phrynichus so it can't be either. Euphrynichus is more likely, do you have a key to species in that genus?


----------



## Banshee05

freedumbdclxvi said:


> interesting.  Thanks!  I am just now starting to get into the Amblypygi, so the head's up is most appreciated.    What did you notice that helped ID him?  I love your collection, by the by!
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-24-2012 at 07:37 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> no, just him.    he came from a local member.


experience  and the fact that batesii did not have elongated palps, just longicornis males, BUT I cannot say it for sure, I need to know where they are from- I just guessed that they are from guyana shield, like all other heterophrynus in the last years.



catfishrod69 said:


> Well im happy to hear you are so dedicated to these awesome inverts. You should start importing some babies to the states .


hehe, if you tell me a safe, quick and legal way 



Elytra and Antenna said:


> What details? Did you notice the photo of the spine structure? Those are on the female, the male's spines are similar but reduced. It's a large species but not nearly as big as Damon diadema and the most interesting feature is the males have wide, fat chlicerae (palps are elongate too of course). If you look at the hands there's no large basal spine as in Damon or Phrynichus so it can't be either. Euphrynichus is more likely, do you have a key to species in that genus?


yes, i noticed this  
This is not Eupryhnichus, only two species are known from this genus, and both have complete different spination on the palps!
As I said, Damon spp. or maybe Phrynichus spp. make clear shots of the femur, tibia and basitarsus of the palps, and the carapax, then we can discuss more in detail. I will not give a guess...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

This is the male close-up. Can you give a reference to a single _Damon _species with no spines here? 





Banshee05 said:


> This is not Eupryhnichus, only two species are known from this genus, and both have complete different spination on the palps!
> As I said, Damon spp. or maybe Phrynichus spp. make clear shots of the femur, tibia and basitarsus of the palps, and the carapax, then we can discuss more in detail. I will not give a guess...


I don't know what you mean by carapax, we have the word carapace which normally just means the upper surface of the prosoma.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

http://www.schweizerbart.de/publica...Karsch_1879and_iEuphyrynichus_i_Weygoldt_1995
Banshee do you have this paper on Phrynichus and Euphrynichus? It's very expensive, around $100 before shipping for 65 black and white pages. I'd loved to just see page 5.


----------



## Michiel

:biggrin::biggrin::sarcasm:


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Banshee05 said:


> This is not Eupryhnichus, only two species are known from this genus, and both have complete different spination on the palps!


Did you notice you have a third species name on your photos other than the ones Weygoldt lists?
_Euphrynichus alluaudi_ (Simon, 1936)  
_Euphrynichus bacillifer _(Gerstaecker, 1873)


----------



## Banshee05

yes I NOTICE
alluauadi is a syn. of amanica!!
I never posteda alluaudi species, just some amanica males 

---------- Post added 11-26-2012 at 07:20 PM ----------




Elytra and Antenna said:


> http://www.schweizerbart.de/publica...Karsch_1879and_iEuphyrynichus_i_Weygoldt_1995
> Banshee do you have this paper on Phrynichus and Euphrynichus? It's very expensive, around $100 before shipping for 65 black and white pages. I'd loved to just see page 5.


page 5 is only a small key for subgroups 
i can tell you that it is not a euphrynichus. maybe damon or phrynichus exopthalmus or so... without a dead specimen and locality it is just a guess.


----------



## catfishrod69

I wonder if there is anyone near you that exports to the states. Maybe that would be a way to spread those awesome species around.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Banshee05 said:


> ...page 5 is only a small key for subgroups


Thanks. Do you know the generic character/s that separates _Euphrynichus _from _Phrynichus_?

Are you aware of any _Damon_ species missing spines here?


----------



## Deroplatys

These are all making me uber-jealous, if only we could get half of those species over here. I need to make myself feel better by posting more pictures of my exotic phasmids in front of Americans who cant have them


----------



## Banshee05

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Thanks. Do you know the generic character/s that separates _Euphrynichus _from _Phrynichus_?


euphrynichus has NO spine on the FEMUR, instead 2-3 bacilliform processes! this is visible with your eyes. And Phrynichus has many spines in most species.




Elytra and Antenna said:


> Are you aware of any _Damon_ species missing spines here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110495


all Damon spp. have spines, the first ones are from the hand and very large, followed by some smaller ones on the tibia.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Banshee05 said:


> _Euphrynichus bacillifer _1,0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Phrynichus orientalis _1,0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Phrynichus exophthalamus _0,1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Euphrynichus amanica _1,0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [_Phrynichus dhofarensis _1,0


 It looks like the E. amanica in your photo has two large spines on the femur, can you please circle the spines in these images of yours that signify Euphrynichus versus Phrynichus? Thank you. 
This species lacks the spine in the circled area which seems to be present on all your Phrynichus except your P. exopthalmus and Euphrynichus images.


----------



## Banshee05

ahh...

differences between bacillifer and amanica






D.tibialis






P.orientalis


----------



## Vlad68

*Phrynus*

Hi, help identify.


----------



## Michiel

1. Paraphrynus sp. 2. Prynichus sp? 3. Phrynus sp..

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad68

Michiel said:


> 1. Paraphrynus sp. 2. Prynichus sp? 3. Phrynus sp..
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


thanks
№2 was under the name Damon gracilis.
Number 1 and 3 came from Cuba.


----------



## Michiel

Hi Vlad,

I am not sure about the second one, it has the "Phrynichid hand" of the pedipalp, and I am not that knowledgeable on whip spiders. User Banshee knows a lot about these animals, and he could give you more information. You might want to wait untill he posts a reaction or you can send him a PM.

Regards, Michiel Cozijn


----------



## Vlad68

Michiel said:


> Hi Vlad,
> 
> I am not sure about the second one, it has the "Phrynichid hand" of the pedipalp, and I am not that knowledgeable on whip spiders. User Banshee knows a lot about these animals, and he could give you more information. You might want to wait untill he posts a reaction or you can send him a PM.
> 
> Regards, Michiel Cozijn


Hi Michael,
Thanks for the useful information.

Regards, Vlad


----------



## Banshee05

Hi,
the second one is E.bacillifer!!
the first one Paraphrynus robustus (Maybe cubensis), and the last one looks like P.margenimemacualtus, I am still not sure about all Phrynids from Cuba, they have a lot, but is looks so... anyway, nice ones!


----------



## Vlad68

Banshee05 said:


> Hi,
> the second one is E.bacillifer!!
> the first one Paraphrynus robustus (Maybe cubensis), and the last one looks like P.margenimemacualtus, I am still not sure about all Phrynids from Cuba, they have a lot, but is looks so... anyway, nice ones!


Hi,
Many thanks for the help!
For more exact definition, photos are necessary still?

Regards, Vlad


----------



## Banshee05

for CLEAR ID and not just an "educated guess" it is ain't done with "pictures", then I need several clear morphological relevant parts -close up- etc. not so easy. so if you have more then "one" specimen each and can breed them, i'd like to get some and then i can give an ID.


----------



## Ambly

How well can one identify a species based on it's molt?  I have taken some very high quality pictures of my P. marginemaculatus molt, though that is an easy species to identify, could others do the same with other species?


----------



## Moonfall

What's the bite on these guys like? 

I'm thinking about adding another spider and these...just wow. I have seen them held on hands before and you have a photo of that as well so they must not be deadly.


----------



## Scorpmatt

_Paraphrynus_ sp.I  Mexiko





[/QUOTE]

The Paraphrynus sp. I, from México It's similar to P. chacmool in what part of México was caught? 

Congratulations You have a very nice collection of Amblys.


----------



## Michiel

@moonfall: whip spiders don't have venom glands

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrackerpants

I have a bunch of Damon diadema. Has anyone ever had a mature adult use their palps to impale you? I had this happen one. The adult (a male) jammed one palp spike in my hand. There was a small hole with a little blood where the palp spike entered my hand. It did not hurt but I was VERY surprised.
:biggrin:


----------



## antinous

Lovely little things! Each time I see these it reminds me of the fourth Harry Potter movie! Haha


----------



## Dan Wulf

I hope Michael doesn't mind that I use his thread for an ID question. 

Well - I found two of these Amblypygides in Tamil Nadu, India. Any suggestions regarding genus/species are most welcome. If needed I could make an attempt to get some close-ups. 







Both of them were found under a +30kg rock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ambly

Wow...... I am just as curious.  Spectacular chelicerae!


----------



## Dan Wulf

Ambly said:


> Wow...... I am just as curious.  Spectacular chelicerae!


Yes! My best guess is Phrynichus sp. But I cannot get much closer than that.


----------



## Nir Avraham

On what type wood you grow them? You prepare it? If so, how?


----------



## Dan Wulf

Hi Nir,

I'm not sure whether you ask me or Michael (Banshee05). 

I use cork bark and no fancy treatments - just a brief rinse with 50ºC water before use.


----------



## Nir Avraham

How do you get that? Cut it wood? What kind?


----------



## Dan Wulf

Cork bark is produced by the cork oak (Quercus suber) and the tree is the primary source of most cork products, including wine bottle stoppers. Cork oak primarily grow in countries along the coast of the Mediterranean Sea, including Portugal, Algeria, Spain, Morocco, France, Italy and Tunisia.

I assume that most users here will purchase their cork bark from local pet shops. Here in Denmark the price is typically 10-15 USD/kg. I suggest that you check your local pet shop and ask.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Dan Wulf said:


> Yes! My best guess is Phrynichus sp. But I cannot get much closer than that.


Did you look at this book: http://books.google.com/books?id=vE...wAzgK#v=onepage&q=phrynichus pusillus&f=false
The males are supposed to have much longer chelicerae than females whether P. pusillus or P. lunatus.


----------



## Dan Wulf

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Did you look at this book: http://books.google.com/books?id=vE...wAzgK#v=onepage&q=phrynichus pusillus&f=false
> Only the male should have the elongate chelicerae.


Thanks, Elytra and Antenna!


----------



## Nir Avraham

All about Israel almost impossible to get that if manage to get four pieces are 300 NIS (about $ 85)


----------



## Dan Wulf

Nir Avraham said:


> All about Israel almost impossible to get that if manage to get four pieces are 300 NIS (about $ 85)


I don't know about your import tax/VAT. But one option for you is to buy on-line from e.g. UK or Germany.


----------



## CesarF

Hello!
Can someone ID these, please?






and

















Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Banshee05

Charinus sp. and Heterophrynus sp.


----------



## CesarF

Banshee05 said:


> Charinus sp. and Heterophrynus sp.


As I suspected...Thank you!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Can you take a picture of the spines from the underside of the pedipalpal femur like my Het diagram?


----------



## CesarF

I'll try =]
Here haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

I just happened to pick out the right _Heterophrynus _diagram (pure coincidence). 
Why are the colors so different on the different photos?


----------



## CesarF

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I just happened to pick out the right _Heterophrynus _diagram (pure coincidence).
> Why are the colors so different on the different photos?


The colors? This male is different from the male above (on my hand). I have 4 males and 2 females. But all of them are Heterophrynus =]


----------



## Volfgang

Fantastic pictures!!!!


----------



## CesarF

I was wondering If this Charinus sp. is pregnant?



































She seems to be full of eggs xD Am I wrong? I do not know much about this genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Eggs are commonly visible through the integument before the broodsac is formed but they should be larger, fewer and more ventrally located.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

CesarF said:


> I was wondering If this Charinus sp. is pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to be full of eggs xD Am I wrong? I do not know much about this genus.


Cool Charinus. Do you have an egg sac yet?


----------



## Nir Avraham

You also have species from Thailand?


----------



## Banshee05

Hi,
in Thailand only two genus and 2-3 species are still known: Phrynichus orientalis, Stygophrynus spp.
that's it, i never saw alive Stygophrynus, but P.orientalis I am breeding since 5-6 years. Pictures are here in the threat.


----------



## smashtoad

Wow...P.goesii from Martinique is one impressive species.  Are they breeding for you, Banshee?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ambly

keep us updated on that Charinus!


----------



## Banshee05

smashtoad said:


> Wow...P.goesii from Martinique is one impressive species.  Are they breeding for you, Banshee?


yep, my goesii from Martinique and St.Martin are doing well! But indeed, the Martinique ones are doubled in size  same or nearly the same ratio then P.exseul and P.robustus

cheers

---------- Post added 08-28-2013 at 09:26 AM ----------

Some new shots from Cuba

_Phrynus pinarensis_



_Phrynus noeli_


_Phrynus decoratus_



_Phrynus damonidaensis_




_Phrynus marginemaculatus_





_Phrynus hispaniolae_




_Paraphrynus cubensis
_

_Paraphrynus viridiceps_


_Paraphrynus robustus_



_Charinus tomasmicheli_


_Charinus cubensis_


_Charinus acosta_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ambly

great pictures!  I'd love to see some of their habitat - got pictures elsewhere?


----------



## JayDangerVL

Wow--these are excellent pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Banshee05

Ambly said:


> great pictures!  I'd love to see some of their habitat - got pictures elsewhere?


I will post some habitat pictures later.... they are impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deroplatys

Dont suppose you have or will have any exotic species for sale any time soon Banshee?
Seeing all this variety is making me very envious


----------



## Banshee05

forthcoming updates r on my blog:

http://www.seitermichael.com/blog

...for whom who is interested


----------



## pannaking22

Very jealous of your _Phrynus_ and _Paraphrynus_!

_Damon diadema_ "whip" tip



_D. diadema_ after misting



_D. diadema_ cleaning itself


----------



## tarcan

A. coronatus juvenile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

One of my juvenile Heterophrynus batesii  freshly molted into 4th instar





















-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Beautifuk.  I miss my H batesii.  Guess I need to get some more next chance I get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smashtoad

I keep coming back to this thread, and it is driving me nuts.  That red legged P. decorus is amazing, as is that giant red-legged Hetero from Brazil.

We gotta do something about gettng some these in the states...what the heck?????


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Damon diadema. At least it was sold to me as such. Freshly molted too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

take a look at my blog: http://www.seitermichael.com/blog/
here you see couple of more pictures; I will later on upload them here as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Awesome pictures! I'm so interested in these guys....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Damon diadema






-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gekkotan

my aliens...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Paraphrynus raptator_

_Phrynus decoratus_

_Stygophrynus_ sp. Sulawesi


_Euphrynichus bacilifer_

_Charinus acosta_


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## pannaking22

Awesome Tom, you have most of the species I want lol. Glad to see they're in the US!


----------



## wizentrop

Looks like someone has been in good contact with tarcan 
That P. raptator looks very familiar - I hope you enjoy them, lovely beasts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

and tarcan/Martin seems to have good contacts to someone in Europa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chillilisous

What are some of your setups/methods of getting such great pictures? I need a new SD card for my camera but looking to get some good pictures. Do you use flash in darkness or have a light already on?


----------



## Chillilisous

Can someone confirm my suspicion that this is a male?


----------



## Banshee05

Hi everybody,
it is a long time ago since I made an update here...you can see a lot at my blog, but here are some specials...
P.whitei female


Stygophrynus sp.nov female


P.marginemaculatus female


P.hispaniolae male


P.decoratus female


P.marginemaculatus female Cuba


P.parvulus female


P.sp.nov female Trinidad


H.gorgo male



H.sp. Colombia female


A.coronatus male

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Banshee05

some more 

A.coronatus female


E.bacillifer male


D.medius Gambia



D.sp. Togo


D.annulatipes


P.ceylonicus


P.sp. Oman


P.orientalis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

I need some A. coronatus in my life. Beautiful collection!!

-JohnD.


----------



## Banshee05

coronatus are wonderful, I tried to get them here in Europa since many years..thanks to Martin who made it possible.

but in the US it should be not a big Problem to get some.

here are some more photos:
P.longipes


P.robustus



P.viridiceps


P.cubensis



Paraphrynu sp.


P.aff.barbadensis



P.damonidaensis



P.pinarensis


P.aztecus


P.carolynae


P.sp.nov.


P.exsul


P.eucharis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tarcan

Michael, well, I get so many species from you! So at least I could help with one! Nice pictures as usual.


----------



## 11112jeff

Can anyone recognise this Amblypygi belong to which genus or species. Sincerely thanks

5mm


----------



## Philth

11112jeff said:


> Can anyone recognise this Amblypygi belong to which genus or species. Sincerely thanks
> 
> 5mm


Where is it from ? Charins maybe ?


----------



## 11112jeff

Philth said:


> Where is it from ? Charins maybe ?


Taiwan Orchid island (lanyu)


----------



## tetracerus

Wow! Amazing photos @Banshee05! I didn't realize there was such a variety in tailless whip scorpions. I wish more breeders offered them. I've only really seen Damon for sale but would love to expand my collection beyond that.


----------



## Banshee05

Now I want to share some shots of Whip Spiders from the Dominican Republic....
_Phrynus marginemaculatus_



_Phrynus_ sp.


_Phrynus decoratus_


_Phrynus longipes_


_Phrynus hispaniolae_



_Phrynus eucharis_

_

Charinus bahoruco_


_Charinus dominicanus_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Banshee05

some more pictures from hispaniolaen whip spiders....
_Phrynus decoratus_


_Phrynus hispaniolae_


_Phrynus eucharis_


_Phrynus alejandroi_


_Phrynus kennidae_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22

Wow, that _P. kennidae_ is stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

Such an extensive collection, amazing!


----------



## Banshee05

update: pictures of some new species, and of new population from already "known" species.


_Phrynichus ceylonicus_ female from Bentota (new population)






_Damon medius_ female from Nigeria (new population)





_
Musicodamon atlanteus_ from Morocco










_
Phrynus_ sp.nov. female






_Stygophrynus_ sp. Malaysia

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philth

The _Musicodamon _is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## schmiggle

I second that motion...are those its adult colors?


----------



## Banshee05

yes, this coloration appears also as adults, maybe a bit darker but present. Hopefully I can breed them...very hard to raise species.


----------



## Phrynus

Paraphrynus sp ex; South Florida

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Phrynus

Phrynus said:


> Paraphrynus sp ex; South Florida

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

nice specimens, they are either _P. raptator_ or _P. viridiceps_... I need to check them.


----------



## Flexzone

_*Damon diadema*- *MM*_

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Maiku

Can help me with the Id of this amblypygi


----------



## Ambly

This thread keeps getting better.  Great diversity


----------



## RTTB

Awesome set of pictures. Amazing creatures.


----------



## Phrynus



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrynus




----------



## Banshee05

today was shooting day, and I will start with different color forms of _Phrynus longipes from the _Dominican Republic...

typical coloration from the Samana peninsula


in the "middle" of DomRep


and here a reddish one from the southern coast (two different spots)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

and some _Charon_ spp. from the Philippines

the real _Charon grayi_ from Luzon island


_Charon_ sp.nov. from Negros island


and another new one from Mindanao (but here a juvenile specimen)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## schmiggle

Stunning as always! I didn't realize Charon grayi could have such long pedipalps, though it's hard to tell how much of that length is just perceived because of the perspective of the photo


----------



## Banshee05

they have indeed elongated pedipalpal femur and tibia, not only in males, even more present. The reason is simple as it is, I always sold just the new _Charon_ species from Negros and Cebu, which do not have that pronounced pedipalps; and not the real ones from Luzon island, but I will do that too...soon


----------



## Banshee05

here we go again with some _Paraphrynus_ pictures...

_P. robustus_ adult pair (communal keeping)


wonderful "hairy" _P. aztecus _female


_Paraphrynus_ sp.nov. (?)


_P. raptator_ juvenile form Belize

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Banshee05

Some new ones, enjoy!!

first, the most recently described species: _Stygophrynus orientalis_


and some _Phrynus_ spp.
_Phrynus damonidaensis_ male


_Phrynus goesii_ female


_Phrynus whitei_ female


_Phrynus barbadensis_ Aruba


_Phrynus barbadensis_ Barbados


_Phrynus pinarensis_ juvenile


_Phrynus parvulus_ juvenile


_Phrynus exsul _female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MathiasVG

Hello Banshee05, did you take all these pictures? Do you keep these species?


----------



## Banshee05

These are all my pictures and I am breeding all of those specimen and much more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Hobby

I wish I had access to all those species. The U.S. doesn't have much to offer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Banshee05

I would like to continue here with some most recent whip spider pictures from my collection… 

_Phrynichus jayakari_
 

_Phrynus pseudoparvulus_


_Phryus alejandroi_


_Phrynus exsul_


_Phrynus kennidae_


_Phrynichus ceylonicus_


_Paraphrynus carolynae_


more will follow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Banshee05

part two for today…

_Charinus cubensis_


_Paraphrynus mexicanus_


_Charon trebax_


_Heterophrynus_ cf. _batesii_ Peru I


_Paraphrynus_ cf. _laevifrons_


_Heterophrynus_ sp. Colombia


_Phrynus asperatipes_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Banshee05

_Euphrynichus amanica_


_Musicodamon atlanteus_


_Heterophrynus_ cf. _batesii_ Peru II


_Catageus orientalis_


_Charinus magua_


_Catageus_ sp. Malaysia


_Charinus pescotti_


_Acanthophrynus coronatus_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

now the last ones for today…
_
Charinus bahoruco_


_Charinus ioanniticus_


_Charinus dominicanus_


_Charinus acosta_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle

@Banshee05 These pictures and animals are, as always, magnificent. Thanks for posting. _Phrynichus jayakari _is a really beautiful species, as is _Musicodamon atlanteus_, and I'm also a big fan of the undescribed _Catageus _species and _Euphyrnichus amanica _(a perennial favorite lol).


----------



## mantisfan101

YOU’RE BAAAACCCKKKK!!!


----------



## Banshee05

hehe, always here  just not so much time to post and reply; but I always keep on breeding and working with that creatures. Right now more than 40 species in breeding 

I just need to think on another picture host... a bit chewy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

the small jayakari are reddish and wonderful, as bigger they get, as darker and "less colorless" they get; wonderful in any stage.
Also very interesting is P. dhofarensis… hope to breed them as well again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono

I think they are all beautiful in their own way.  Your excellent quality of pictures helps a lot too. It was a pleasure to be introduced to new species(to me) and studying the colors, patterns, textures and anatomy of those wonderful creatures.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## velvetundergrowth

What a spectacular selection of Amblypygi, and great shots   I'm receiving a breeding pair of D. medius in the next few days, I can't wait to care for and observe these amazing arthros  
Do you have a particular favorite or do find them to be more-or-less the same species-to-species?


----------



## BobBarley

Paraphrynus chacmool juvenile/subadult^^









Heterophrynus batesii adult male^^

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

velvetunderground said:


> What a spectacular selection of Amblypygi, and great shots   I'm receiving a breeding pair of D. medius in the next few days, I can't wait to care for and observe these amazing arthros
> Do you have a particular favorite or do find them to be more-or-less the same species-to-species?


thank you very much! I keep many of them half of dozen generations long… a lot of work, but definitely worth. Favorite… ff hard to say, I guess some Phrynichus species, but there are so many lovely ones. Some get spectacular huge, some so small, some colorful, some not, etc. but it is 99% always they same, they need 2-3 years to reach maturity, you need a lot of patient, handling experience, and time  nothing for the mass, but for the lovers and the ones who really want to keep and breed them.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## pannaking22

That's freaking awesome that you have _P. asperatipes_ in your collection. Such a beauty!


----------



## Philth

_Stygophrynus_ sp.Malaysia



_Acanthophrynus coronatus_
_



Heterophrynus batesii



Phrynus decoratus


_
Later, Tom
_
_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4


----------



## schmiggle

Philth said:


> _Stygophrynus_ sp.Malaysia
> View attachment 308338
> 
> 
> _Acanthophrynus coronatus
> View attachment 308339
> 
> 
> Heterophrynus batesii
> View attachment 308340
> 
> 
> Phrynus decoratus
> View attachment 308344
> 
> _
> Later, Tom


Lovely! Are these from Michael originally?


----------



## Banshee05

schmiggle said:


> Lovely! Are these from Michael originally?


Hi,
I guess not. CATAGEUS sp. Malaysia just come in the alst 2 years, I most recently got a big breeding group and had my first hatchlings...so in the next generation I can share them.
A. coronatus are just in Europa from me, the rest in the states and Canada are from Martin G. and Gil W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

schmiggle said:


> Lovely! Are these from Michael originally?


I imported 90% of my Amblypygi collection from Matin @ Tarantula Canada, he may get them from Micheal though. 

_ Euphrynichus bacillifer



Phrynus pseudoparvulus



Phrynus goesii



Paraphrynus raptator


_
Later, Tom
_


_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

That's correct


----------



## Vanessa

I had originally ordered a 1/4" Phrynus decoratus (Dominican Republic) from Tarantula Canada, but I was a bit concerned with their size. Both my others were more in the 1/2" to 3/4" range when I got them and I have only raised two.
When I got to the expo today, Martin offered me this tyke from his private collection/breeding program - a Phrynus decoratus (Cuba) who is much larger. Of course, I couldn't say no.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Banshee05

VanessaS said:


> I had originally ordered a 1/4" Phrynus decoratus (Dominican Republic) from Tarantula Canada, but I was a bit concerned with their size. Both my others were more in the 1/2" to 3/4" range when I got them and I have only raised two.
> When I got to the expo today, Martin offered me this tyke from his private collection/breeding program - a Phrynus decoratus (Cuba) who is much larger. Of course, I couldn't say no.


P. decoratus isn't a big species, no matter if from Cuba or DomRep. They need quite long to grow, and are quite small when they hatch. Usually I can mate own offsprings after 2,5-3 years raising. The cuban ones do not get bigger as the others, right now you just got a older/faster grew specimen. Do not mix them up when mating!


----------



## BobBarley

Stygophrynus sp. “Malaysia” supposed 1.1 pair.





I narcotized the specimens in order to sex them and I’m looking for a second opinion from anyone.  Especially others who have sexed with this method before.





These two photos are of my supposed female^




These two photos are of the supposed male (note the gonopods sticking outwards from underneath the shield after being stimulated).^
@Banshee05 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

As much as I dislike selfies and handling Inverts, I just had to get this snap to send to my _severely_ arachnophobic BF XD

(_Damon medius, _adult female)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 309805
> View attachment 309806
> View attachment 309811
> View attachment 309812
> View attachment 309809
> 
> Stygophrynus sp. “Malaysia” supposed 1.1 pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I narcotized the specimens in order to sex them and I’m looking for a second opinion from anyone.  Especially others who have sexed with this method before.
> 
> These two photos are of the supposed male (note the gonopods sticking outwards from underneath the shield after being stimulated).^
> @Banshee05 ?


Most likely are you right, BUT, with all charontids and charinids, you do not have hard sclerotized parts as with the other females in females gonopods (hook like);: here it is very easy to sex, I do it usually just with exuvias in all sizes and do not any more narcotize them with CO2, but it also works fine. So the problem is with charontids differniating between two soft parts in females and males and the female gonopods are usually VERY small,no mather which species and size, male spermatophore organds are huge and are all along undereath the genitcal operculum. 
Good luck with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BobBarley

Banshee05 said:


> Most likely are you right, BUT, with all charontids and charinids, you do not have hard sclerotized parts as with the other females in females gonopods (hook like);: here it is very easy to sex, I do it usually just with exuvias in all sizes and do not any more narcotize them with CO2, but it also works fine. So the problem is with charontids differniating between two soft parts in females and males and the female gonopods are usually VERY small,no mather which species and size, male spermatophore organds are huge and are all along undereath the genitcal operculum.
> Good luck with them.


Thank you!  I will try to confirm once I get exuviae.


----------



## Banshee05

No new species from my collection, just some new photos….
_Phrynus longipes_ "red color morph"


_Charinus pescotti_


_Charinus ioanniticus_ female


_Damon annulatipes_ male


_Charon_ sp. Negros


_Charon_ sp. Mindanao


_Paraphrynus aztecus_ female

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Euphrynichus sp, Cameroon. Very similar to E. amanica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark

Every time I see a pic of these adorably cute little truckers I think they would comment, "Hey! Evolution. Work with what you got, eh?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Banshee05

velvetundergrowth said:


> Euphrynichus sp, Cameroon. Very similar to E. amanica


this is _E. amanica_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

I'll just post the collage I made of all the species I keep

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

Nice and good to see that they made their round on another continent…
top left to right, row by row: D. diadema, Heterophrynus sp., P. ceylonicus, Phrynus sp. (maybe whitei from Mexico), E. bacillifer, P. decoratus, D. diadema and P. longipes.
Right?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Banshee05 said:


> this is _E. amanica_


 Can you be sure? The seller was adamant that it wasn't _amanica, _but he didn't seem the most knowledgeable. Very few of his animals were scientifically labelled, with many having totally incorrect common names in the place of actual useful info. A solifugid, vinegaroon and this whipspider were all labelled "Giant Whip-Scorpion"...

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Banshee05

Yes, the bacilliform processes on the femur are doubtless. But I strongly doubt on the origin "Cameroon", this is clearly an eastern African species/genus. The only "similar" looking species, is_ Phrynichus exophthalmus_ known from western/central Africa. But we never know

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Banshee05 said:


> Nice and good to see that they made their round on another continent…
> top left to right, row by row: D. diadema, Heterophrynus sp., P. ceylonicus, Phrynus sp. (maybe whitei from Mexico), E. bacillifer, P. decoratus, D. diadema and P. longipes.
> Right?


Impressive! Pretty spot on! The Phrynus 2nd from the top right is indeed whitei. The bottom left however is a young Damon medius.

-JohnD.


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Banshee05 said:


> Yes, the bacilliform processes on the femur are doubtless. But I strongly doubt on the origin "Cameroon", this is clearly an eastern African species/genus. The only "similar" looking species, is_ Phrynichus exophthalmus_ known from western/central Africa. But we never know


Thanks for the info! It seems I accidentally acquired my most desired Amblypygid! Hopefully he/she lasts... I have heard they are particularly sensitive. Mine is in a very moist enclosure for now but has hardly moved since bringing it home last Sunday

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

They are easy to keep and raise, but complicated to breed, at least to me so far 
You just need a lot of space when they moult.


----------



## Banshee05

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Impressive! Pretty spot on! The Phrynus 2nd from the top right is indeed whitei. The bottom left however is a young Damon medius.
> 
> -JohnD.


haha, good 
Anyway, very nice and good to see.


----------



## Banshee05

See here in detail…
_E. bacillifer_ with "normal" long bacilliform processes.






_E. amanica_ with extremly elongated ones…






and finally the normal spination, typical for _Phrynichus_ species, here _P._ _exophthalmus_

Reactions: Informative 2 | Love 3


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Banshee05 said:


> See here in detail…
> _E. bacillifer_ with "normal" long bacilliform processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _E. amanica_ with extremly elongated ones…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the normal spination, typical for _Phrynichus_ species, here _P._ _exophthalmus_


Wow thanks for that!

My _E. amanica _is very dark, almost black in color. I understand this can be due to poor husbandry but perhaps it's a trait found in juveniles of the species? (It's about an inch in body length). 
Sorry for all the bothersome Q's but I'm finding it really difficult to find info on this species :0


----------



## Banshee05

Coloration does not help you a lot, as most of whip spiders change slightly their color during life time, due to the fact, that they continue molting a lifetime long and get darker when they are older. Beside the processes you can also tell these two species apart from their size, within the same time span,_ E. bacillifer_ would not get very big, instead _E. amanica_ reach a very long pedipalp length within 2,5 years, they are huge in the end. Once seen, no never doubt on that; the same is true for _Damon diadema/ D. vargiegatus_… once seen real _D. variegatus_, you never call the eastern African species so, you do not need to be  a scientific guy, just get once a correct ID species and look at them.
Anyway, your specimen from the picture is already adult and quite huge, if you get fresh offspring, just wait 2-3 molts in the first 6 months, then you already can see it with your eyes and check the spination with a "better" photo.

In detail about the bacilliform apophysis:
_E. amanica_ the first two, close to the trochanter, most distal ones, are the largest (in total three), they thickened and club shaped in large males;

_E. bacillifer_ the first one is very minor and not well developed and the second one (counted from distal of the pedipalp femur) is the largest, but very small compared to _E. amanica's_, sometimes there is another very small spinerlet in between, so than the largest is the 3rd one, here they are not thickened in males.

On the weekend I can take shots of juveniles and adult-close up of both species.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BobBarley

1.1 Heterophrynus batesii

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Banshee05 said:


> Anyway, your specimen from the picture is already adult and quite huge


Actually it's a little one! The total body length can't be more than an inch. Also, it has a highly peaked prostoma, appearing almost tarantula-like.


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Heres a shot for scale:


The good news is he/she seems to be settling in. It scurried away from the light for the fist time a few moments ago, as opposed to squatting motionless on the styrofoam despite being disturbed as it had the past few days. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 310910
> View attachment 310911
> View attachment 310912
> 
> 1.1 Heterophrynus batesii


Did you finally find a female for your male?!?!?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

mantisfan101 said:


> Did you finally find a female for your male?!?!?!


Yup!  Now just waiting for some magic to happen... 



velvetundergrowth said:


> Heres a shot for scale:
> 
> 
> The good news is he/she seems to be settling in. It scurried away from the light for the fist time a few moments ago, as opposed to squatting motionless on the styrofoam despite being disturbed as it had the past few days. Fingers crossed!


If I'm not wrong, your specimen is definitely sexually mature already and is relatively close to average max size for the species.
Lots of whip spiders in general can look larger in photos when they prop themselves upward off of whatever they are perched on.  It's a natural "forced perspective" that probably helps them appear more menacing to predators.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## wizentrop

mantisfan101 said:


> Did you finally find a female for your male?!?!?!


All he had to do was ask.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 310910
> View attachment 310911
> View attachment 310912
> 
> 1.1 Heterophrynus batesii


Jealous already. I miss mine. I need a stable living situation.


----------



## Banshee05

velvetundergrowth said:


> Actually it's a little one! The total body length can't be more than an inch. Also, it has a highly peaked prostoma, appearing almost tarantula-like.


Again, this is an adult specimen, not "a little one".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Banshee05

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 310910
> View attachment 310911
> View attachment 310912
> 
> 1.1 Heterophrynus batesii


wonderful batesii's, keep breeding them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Banshee05 said:


> Again, this is an adult specimen, not "a little one".


Thanks for all the info  I thought it looked small next to the videos of them online but glad to hear I was wrong


----------



## Banshee05

Banshee05 said:


> Coloration does not help you a lot, as most of whip spiders change slightly their color during life time, due to the fact, that they continue molting a lifetime long and get darker when they are older. Beside the processes you can also tell these two species apart from their size, within the same time span,_ E. bacillifer_ would not get very big, instead _E. amanica_ reach a very long pedipalp length within 2,5 years, they are huge in the end. Once seen, no never doubt on that; the same is true for _Damon diadema/ D. vargiegatus_… once seen real _D. variegatus_, you never call the eastern African species so, you do not need to be  a scientific guy, just get once a correct ID species and look at them.
> Anyway, your specimen from the picture is already adult and quite huge, if you get fresh offspring, just wait 2-3 molts in the first 6 months, then you already can see it with your eyes and check the spination with a "better" photo.
> 
> In detail about the bacilliform apophysis:
> _E. amanica_ the first two, close to the trochanter, most distal ones, are the largest (in total three), they thickened and club shaped in large males;
> 
> _E. bacillifer_ the first one is very minor and not well developed and the second one (counted from distal of the pedipalp femur) is the largest, but very small compared to _E. amanica's_, sometimes there is another very small spinerlet in between, so than the largest is the 3rd one, here they are not thickened in males.
> 
> On the weekend I can take shots of juveniles and adult-close up of both species.


as promised…
_E. bacillifer_ details






_E. amanica_ details

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## schmiggle

Banshee05 said:


> as promised…
> _E. bacillifer_ details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _E. amanica_ details


Huh, didn't realize female E. amanica had the humongous pedipalps. I thought it was just males.


----------



## BobBarley

Heterophrynus batesii mature male

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Award 3


----------



## mantisfan101

Those extremely thin limbs and how they manage to get them out if their exoskeleton always gets me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vanessa

September 2019 Update and New Additions. I am really becoming very fond of the Phrynus genus.

Euphrynichus bacillifer


Phrynus whitei


Phrynus decoratus Cuba


Phrynus marginemaculatus Dominican Republic Female


Phrynus barbadensis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## mantisfan101

I don’t think you quite understand how jealous you’re making me right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Banshee05

Some news.
_Damon johnstonii_ from Cameroon. See the details with the enlarged frontal process!






_Phrynichus exophthalmus_ from Cameroon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

My recently acquired Damon medius.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## schmiggle

Banshee05 said:


> _Damon johnstonii_ from Cameroon. See the details with the enlarged frontal process!


Quite lovely. I didn't realize any Phrynichus got such huge pedipalps.

One question. Is the enlarged frontal process referring to the chelicerae? That's what it looks like in the picture, but they don't look all that enlarged to me. It's quite possible I just can't tell, but figured I would ask in case it's something else.


----------



## Banshee05

All Phrynichus got this huge pedipalps, species like ceylonicus not so much in ratio to their more massiv body size, but most of the others have really huge ones. That's their style.

FP: yes, in front of the median eyes, between the chelicera. ONLY johnstonii have this feature; so you can't find it with the thousonds of medius you all got in the states.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Evanator1996

My Phrynus marginemaculatus with 7 slings!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Phrynus longipes Red & Typical form



-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BobBarley

1.0 Heterophrynus batesii
0.1 Stygophrynus sp. “Malaysia”
0.0.1 Phrynus marginemaculatus 

All are adults of their respective species.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Evanator1996

Turned out to be 8 whiplings, but down to 5. 3 were presumably cannibalized either by mom or siblings. I have removed mom and put the whiplings in a larger container with more climbing surface. Feeding copius amounts of spring tails, D. hydei, and fresh born Porcelionides pruinosus. They seem fat and content for now!!


----------



## mantisfan101

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 324883
> 
> 1.0 Heterophrynus batesii
> 0.1 Stygophrynus sp. “Malaysia”
> 0.0.1 Phrynus marginemaculatus
> 
> All are adults of their respective species.


Did you manage to successfully breed them?


----------



## BobBarley

Working on it ;-)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 324883
> 
> 1.0 Heterophrynus batesii
> 0.1 Stygophrynus sp. “Malaysia”
> 0.0.1 Phrynus marginemaculatus
> 
> All are adults of their respective species.


I'm p jealous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philth

_Damon johnstonii _
_



_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## mantisfan101

Philth said:


> _Damon johnstonii
> View attachment 329094
> View attachment 329095
> View attachment 329096
> _
> Later, Tom


Awesome pics and interesting chelicerae! Were you able to import any medius?


----------



## Philth

mantisfan101 said:


> Awesome pics and interesting chelicerae! Were you able to import any medius?


There's no reason for me to import _D._ _medius_ really. The large reptile wholesalers here have been getting them in by the thousands the last couple of years.

Later, Tom


----------



## pannaking22

Loving the pronounced femoral spines on the _D. johnstonii, _@Philth, great import.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley

Charinus acosta 0.1 (obviously lol)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## mantisfan101

I am beyond jealous at this point...so tiny! What do you feed them? I talked to a guy at repticon who also had these and he said that he fed his fruit flies


----------



## BobBarley

mantisfan101 said:


> I am beyond jealous at this point...so tiny! What do you feed them? I talked to a guy at repticon who also had these and he said that he fed his fruit flies


This one is from @Austin S. who is the first one to have these available in the states in a while.  I feed her pinhead crickets, prekilled parts of prey, etc.


----------



## mantisfan101

Interesting, do you know if he has any others and how much they cost? Also, are these the parthenogenic ones?


----------



## BobBarley

mantisfan101 said:


> Interesting, do you know if he has any others and how much they cost? Also, are these the parthenogenic ones?


Yes, they are parthenogenetic.
 https://www.03arachnids.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

A small update...

_Phrynus eucharis _adult female
_






Phrynichus ceylonicus _adult female/male
_






Charinus pescotti_ adult female
_






Paraphrynus raptator _adult female/male
_






Damon _sp. not medius/johnstonii subadult






_Damon johnstonii _adult female
_






Charon grayi _var.Mindanao adult female

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## mantisfan101

The chelicerae on the last one!


----------



## Banshee05

For interested people, I started now to reconstruct my former homepage. Still under construction, but may of interest for whip spider lovers.
See here http://www.amblypygi.org/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pannaking22

Banshee05 said:


> For interested people, I started now to reconstruct my former homepage. Still under construction, but may of interest for whip spider lovers.
> See here http://www.amblypygi.org/


That's great, glad to see the page coming back again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle

Very cool! Your pictures are often the only photographs I can reliably use to see certain species, so this is great.

Random question--do you know why Musicodamon is called that? Does it stridulate or something?


----------



## Banshee05

Hi,
thanks, I will slolwy update the blog/hp and add all species I have and had in the past. 
_Musicodamon _as well as _Acanthophrynus _can make some noise, they stridulate. Not easy to hear but present. Correct.


----------



## Jessie Lee Goodman

Can anyone give me some care tips on Phrynus marginemaculatus and Damon medius? Please and thank you.


----------



## mantisfan101

Almost all damon medius are gonna be wc and they need a lot of moisture. Keep the substrate wet(I don’t mean slightly damp to the touch, I mean soaked) 24/7. If you ever see it on or near the floor start spraying the enclosure or dump more water into the substrate. Don’t be surprised if it doesn’t eat for a while, mine went two months before eating anything. Once they molt for the first time in captivity they become a bit hardier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Banshee05

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> Can anyone give me some care tips on Phrynus marginemaculatus and Damon medius? Please and thank you.


WC or CB? Both are very easy and if you have CB you will lots of offspring in 1 1/2-2 years. Not all medius are WC, I have different populations in breeding since MANY years, the Gambia population for example at least since 15years. There is no need for WC animals anymore. They are soo easy. 
But it is for sure different if you have wild caught animals or already small captive breed.


----------



## Banshee05

here some pics of two more _Catageus _species 
Java, most likely _C. sunda_.











and here sp. from Thailand, most likely _C. cavernicolus




_






Not sure about the whole ID now.

and here two positive ID.
_C. orientalis_











and last but not least, _C. longispina_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts

The suspect _C. cavernicolus _is awesome looking!
What has been your experience with the _Catageus_ genus @Banshee05? I keep hearing conflicting reports on how they do in captivity.

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts


----------



## Banshee05

They are generally not that easy, but also not complicated. My following experience is m mainly based on _C. orientalis_, as I keep them since many generations over 8 years or so now. All the rest I do just have for 1-2 years in breeding and here I am with the first CB generation or less. 
They love humidity and do better when the temperature is cooler, no clue why, but it seems so. The offspring are very sensitive and WC animals do harly moult. E.g _C. longispina_ WC does only molted 3 indivuals out of 20 or so, but several WC females produced an eggsac, CB are easier and do well. _C. cavernicolus_ is doing better, but I do only have a handfull of specimens here, need to mate them soon and see how it goes. Further, WC animals are very often in incredble bad conditions, they are too sensitive for long and loveless transportation from the catchter to Europa. Collected them by yourself and taking care is much better and works quite well (true for nearly all species). WC animals often suffer different issues and are hard for the beginnern. As usual, CB do much better and are suitable for interested but unexperienced people. Generally, I do not know if I can establish a stable colony and produce hundreds of offspring a year, such as doing with many other species. We will see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 3


----------



## schmiggle

Didn't realize Stygophrynus was synonymized with Catageus. You learn something new every day 

Just a guess about why they might like cool temperatures and high humidity--are these from caves? Or maybe high elevation? Also, @Banshee05 when you say cooler, how cool?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts

schmiggle said:


> Didn't realize Stygophrynus was synonymized with Catageus. You learn something new every day


Without @aphono to alert me I would be lost, ha ha.



Banshee05 said:


> They are generally not that easy, but also not complicated. My following experience is m mainly based on _C. orientalis_, as I keep them since many generations over 8 years or so now. All the rest I do just have for 1-2 years in breeding and here I am with the first CB generation or less.
> They love humidity and do better when the temperature is cooler, no clue why, but it seems so. The offspring are very sensitive and WC animals do harly moult. E.g _C. longispina_ WC does only molted 3 indivuals out of 20 or so, but several WC females produced an eggsac, CB are easier and do well. _C. cavernicolus_ is doing better, but I do only have a handfull of specimens here, need to mate them soon and see how it goes. Further, WC animals are very often in incredble bad conditions, they are too sensitive for long and loveless transportation from the catchter to Europa. Collected them by yourself and taking care is much better and works quite well (true for nearly all species). WC animals often suffer different issues and are hard for the beginnern. As usual, CB do much better and are suitable for interested but unexperienced people. Generally, I do not know if I can establish a stable colony and produce hundreds of offspring a year, such as doing with many other species. We will see.


This is really good to know. I also originally heard that _Catageus_ were from caves, so as @schmiggle said I wonder if that may be the reason they like cool, moist environments.
They are an amazing genus, but they often get over to the USA in poor shape as well, and on top of that most sellers seem to misidentify them as some sort of _Damon_. Definitely would love to see how CB and WC specimens compare in terms of resilience to shipping and overall hardiness.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

schmiggle said:


> Didn't realize Stygophrynus was synonymized with Catageus. You learn something new every day
> 
> Just a guess about why they might like cool temperatures and high humidity--are these from caves? Or maybe high elevation? Also, @Banshee05 when you say cooler, how cool?


Haha, yes Miranda et al. 2018 while describing the new genus _Weygoldtia _they syn. _Stygophrynus _with _Catageus_, as the type species was identified as a member of the other genus. 

cool means 26°C in one of my breeding rooms. I never measure any humidity, the room is all over with boxes thus high humidity outside the boxes, inside the boxes is the soil always wet, quite wet. 
They are not only found in caves, also outside, but seldom caves means lower temperatures, mostly they are warmer, but more constant!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Banshee05

The _Heterophrynus _species from Colombia got a name, _Heterphrynus javieri _Seiter & Gredler, 2020. 
The paper will appear soon. See here...








						Review of the reproductive behavior and spermatophore morphology in the whip spider genus Heterophrynus Pocock, 1894 (Arachnida, Amblypygi), with description of new data and a new species
					

Whip spiders (Amblypygi) are a group of terrestrial arachnids that exhibit fascinating and unique behavioral habits. The genus Heterophrynus has a wid…




					www.sciencedirect.com

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4 | Useful 1


----------



## JordanC

Awesome! Thank you Michael.

Here is one of yours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Damon medius

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## schmiggle

JordanC said:


> Awesome! Thank you Michael.
> 
> Here is one of yours!


Which one?


----------



## Banshee05

_H. javieri_ juvenile

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Banshee05

Sexing Phrynichidae: note the red hairs around the genital operculum in females
_
Euphrynichus bacillifer_ female






_Euphrynichus bacillier_ male

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## JordanC

I have done a collage of genital operculum from three species, if it can help!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3 | Helpful 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DaveM

@JordanC Thank you. That's fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Damon medius (Tyrant)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Banshee05

JordanC said:


> I have done a collage of genital operculum from three species, if it can help!
> View attachment 347799
> 
> 
> View attachment 347800
> 
> 
> View attachment 347801




nice shots. Much better than mine. As I did it just on request I thought to post it here as well. Sexing is always an issue, and with Phrynichidae and some others pretty easy in all stages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanC

Thanks! 

More shots, spermatophores this time. 

Euphrynichus bacillifer
Damon diadema
Damon medius
Catageus sp.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthroverts

They look like Eyes of Sauron...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle

JordanC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> More shots, spermatophores this time.
> 
> Euphrynichus bacillifer
> Damon diadema
> Damon medius
> Catageus sp.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347923
> View attachment 347927
> View attachment 347929
> View attachment 347931


Very cool! Haven't seen a lot of pictures of these, and certainly no good ones and nothing organized by species.


----------



## Banshee05

the Catageus spermatophore look like C. longispina. If it is from Malaysia I would bet on it, as I got the same. You clearly see all the differences in the shape and form. I am currently working on a revision of that. Pretty exciting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanC

_Damon diadema_ molting

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## JordanC

Spermatophore of _Phrynus longipes_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Banshee05

you make awesome shoots!
the sp look emtpy, even if from the poterior view.


----------



## JordanC

Thank you! 

And thanks for the info, how do you tell it looks empty? Because it's translucent? Few hours after i took the picture there was no more spermatophore, only the basis of it.


----------



## Banshee05

because longipes SP does have large lateral horns, facing anteriorly, so tha direction where the female first approach the SP. So this seems to be the side we cannot see on your pictures,if the horns do not protrude prominent, at the least the female handeled the SP somehow, also the sperm mass itsef (spermatozoa) are more in the middle section of the head, most of the time looking quite "dark" white.


----------



## JordanC

Ok i see about the horns, it must be quite similar to _Phrynus marginemaculatus._ 

A recent video i took of _Phrynus marginemaculatus_ by the way, where we can see the spermatophore. 


View attachment YouCut_20200612_214425470.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

yes correct, but longipes does even have longer lateral horns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanC

_Phrynus decoratus_

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

JordanC said:


> _Phrynus decoratus_
> 
> View attachment 350024


Incredible.


----------



## JordanC

As we talked about it some days ago, here is a _Phrynus marginemaculatus_ spermatophore

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Banshee05

I am really happy to see that others start breeding all these creatures I spread out since MANY years. Most of the people are not able, and I do not why. 
Great job, continue it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanC

I will continue it for sure! I didn't know amblypygids before a friend gave me a baby _Damon diadema_ six years ago, then i bought three adults and had my first breeding and since this time i totally fell in love with these aliens (as i like to call them). They became a real passion to me! I share a lot about them on social medias and around me, i developped a part on my website dedicated to them, i went to French Guiana earlier this year with the main goal to find and photograph _Heterophrynus alces_ and _longicornis _(which i did, i should share some pics here one day), and i also got one tattooed. 

And of course, a BIG thank you to you Michael for all the species you breed and sell, and for answering to my numerous questions! You are feeding my passion for these animals! 




One of my first pics of a _Damon diadema_ with its babies

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Banshee05

your webpage, pictures and videos are amazing. We need to talk about some parts of that in future 

I really happy that people like you started to keep and breed this creatures, and have the same passion. Keep on doing so.


----------



## JordanC

Banshee05 said:


> your webpage, pictures and videos are amazing. We need to talk about some parts of that in future


Thank you very much! Whenever you want, i'd be very happy to work with you!


----------



## JordanC

The new born _Phrynus decoratus_ left the mother, they are gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

JordanC said:


> The new born _Phrynus decoratus_ left the mother, they are gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 350929
> 
> 
> View attachment 350931


Looking forward to seeing the first pic on insta.


----------



## JordanC

I hope you don't mind me "spamming" here! 


Fresh molted female _Damon medius_ with beautiful red spines!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Banshee05

haha no worry about, it may started as a "solo" thread, but as more and more lovers and keepers join, I happy to see other pictures as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JordanC

58 babies for this female _Damon diadema_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Banshee05

really great to see. Mine, since almost 20years in breeding, aren't working well right now... 
do you have a coastal or cave form? Or otherwise, how do you keep them?


----------



## JordanC

How to tell about coastal or cave form? 

I keep mine in plastic boxes or glass terrarium for the bigger and the pair. Between 24°C and 28°C, soil always humid and i'm doing vaporisations two or three times a week especially during this season.


----------



## JordanC

Some pics of _Euphrynichus bacillifer_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MantidMaster

Amazing pics! How do you care for _Phrynus exsul_ since its locality differs from the other Ambly's you have?


----------



## JordanC

_Phrynus marginemaculatus_




_Phrynus goesii_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## JordanC

Hi! Here's the last video i made!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4


----------



## basin79

JordanC said:


> Hi! Here's the last video i made!


Saw this on your insta. Phenomenal.


----------



## schmiggle

JordanC said:


> Hi! Here's the last video i made!


That's extraordinary! How did you capture it?


----------



## JordanC

basin79 said:


> Saw this on your insta. Phenomenal.


Thank you! 



schmiggle said:


> That's extraordinary! How did you capture it?


Well i just placed my camera on a tripod and hoped that the amblypygi doesn't move to much! It didn't stayed long each time so i had to be quick but with patience i managed to take the shots i wanted.


----------



## Banshee05

amazing.
Next time, haha, try to make a movie when the pedipalp spines get straight again by the pressure


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Banshee05 said:


> amazing.
> Next time, haha, try to make a movie when the pedipalp spines get straight again by the pressure


I noticed that as well and wondered if there had been a moult issue - the colouration looks a lot more progressed than I would expect for the spines to still be limp. I never get to see my babies this close up in post-moult!


----------



## JordanC

_Phrynus goesii_




_Phrynus marginemaculatus_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Kokavecz

Hi!  Is it possible to distinguish the country of origin of each medius visually?
I am thinking here, color, pattern, pre or post body shape, etc


----------



## Banshee05

not really. I do have several populations are too minor for a safe differentiation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kokavecz

I understand, thank you very much!  I'll upload photos later.


----------



## Kokavecz

Phrynus goesii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kokavecz

Euphrynichus bacillifer from Kenya

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kokavecz

Damon medius from Gambia




Damon medius from Togo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

Banshee05 said:


> here we go again with some _Paraphrynus_ pictures...
> 
> _Paraphrynus_ sp.nov. (?)


The species got a name..

Seiter, M., Reyes Lerma, A. C., Král, J., Sember, A., Divišová, K.,Palacios Vargas, J. G., Colmenares, P. A., Loria, S. F., Prendini, L. (2020). Cryptic diversity in the whip spider genus _Paraphrynus _(Amblypygi: Phrynidae): integrating morphology, karyotype and DNA. Arthropod Systematics & Phylogeny, 78(2): 265-285. https://doi.org/10.26049/ASP78-2-2020-04
Here is a link to the pdf

I will upload later some more recent pictures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kokavecz

Hi!  The link below is a couple of short videos about adult male jonhstonie.  Have you ever seen such behavior?  He rubs the dorsal part of his hind body against the bark. Does anyone know why he does this?









						Damon j.
					

5 new photos · Album by Tamás Kokavecz




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Kokavecz said:


> Hi!  The link below is a couple of short videos about adult male jonhstonie.  Have you ever seen such behavior?  He rubs the dorsal part of his hind body against the bark. Does anyone know why he does this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damon j.
> 
> 
> 5 new photos · Album by Tamás Kokavecz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


I've seen mine do a bouncing sort of tap against the surface when they're pooping. Perhaps this one is struggling with that - impaction maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Phrynus whitei(honduras) and Paraphrynus cf. laevifrons or raptator, can’t tell since it’s still quite small



Confused on this one, is it a male or a female? I’m thinking female but if someone else could help me out I’d appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

Banshee05 said:


> The species got a name..
> 
> Seiter, M., Reyes Lerma, A. C., Král, J., Sember, A., Divišová, K.,Palacios Vargas, J. G., Colmenares, P. A., Loria, S. F., Prendini, L. (2020). Cryptic diversity in the whip spider genus _Paraphrynus _(Amblypygi: Phrynidae): integrating morphology, karyotype and DNA. Arthropod Systematics & Phylogeny, 78(2): 265-285. https://doi.org/10.26049/ASP78-2-2020-04
> Here is a link to the pdf
> 
> I will upload later some more recent pictures.














_Paraphrynus pseudomexicanus_ from Mexico

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Banshee05 said:


> _Paraphrynus pseudomexicanus_ from Mexico


What a pretty species!


----------



## mantisfan101

1.1 Damon medius



1.1 Phrynus whitei(Nicaragua)



1.1 Phrynus barbadensis(barbados)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Up close and personal with Tyrant my Damon medius.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Banshee05

with such pictures, my microscop is nearly needless  awesome.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanC

Acanthophrynus coronatus

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Phrynus whitei black honduras 1.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

Banshee05 said:


> _Phrynus pseudoparvulus_


ID update, my formaly named_ P. pseudoparvulus_ from Managua, Nicaragua, are in fact _Phrynus maesi_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mantisfan101

What brought about those changes? Is there a key to use? Also, would this mean that the supposed Phrynus whitei are also maesi?


----------



## Banshee05

no this simple means that when I first get WC specimens, 2 generations back, I used the name the importers used, not confusing all othre when trading/selling them. 
I never checked their ID in detail, as adult specimen are neccesary...now I had some time and comparative material and I did so.
MY specimen, suposed to be from Managua, are P. maesi...but there was several imports to Europa and also to the US...thus more than 1 species is possible. Send me adult preserved specimen in ethanol and ID them proper. Everything else is guest a guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kokavecz

Phrynus goesii from Guadeloupe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kokavecz

Euphrynichus bacillifer from Madagascar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Banshee05

Kokavecz said:


> Euphrynichus bacillifer from Madagascar


really from Madagascar? Can u give me more details. Also via PM! Thanks.


----------



## Kokavecz

Banshee05 said:


> really from Madagascar? Can u give me more details. Also via PM! Thanks.


Really! 
A hungarian dealer brought them to Hungary in the autumn of 2018 with other chameleons, lizard, millipeds and bugs from Madagascar. 
Both of my females had succesfully offspring. No.1. 26 pcs babys, No.2. 29 pcs babys and the No.1. is gravid again. 

As I see, the Malagasy adults are smaller than the Kenyan. The gravid term is longer with 2-3 weeks and more babies will be born. I had 3 Kenyan (from you) offsprings.
No.1 20 pcs
No.2 21 pcs
No.3 20 pcs


----------



## Banshee05

I believe you, that's not the point. Euphrynichus was reported from Madagascar long time ago, but I never heard any recent finding. Thus it is very itneresting. Do you know where they are approx from? Some juvenile to study and raise would be welcome when the weather gets warmer.
btw, size does not mather in an order where both sexes moult a life-time long


----------



## Kokavecz

Banshee05 said:


> I believe you, that's not the point. Euphrynichus was reported from Madagascar long time ago, but I never heard any recent finding. Thus it is very itneresting. Do you know where they are approx from? Some juvenile to study and raise would be welcome when the weather gets warmer.
> btw, size does not mather in an order where both sexes moult a life-time long


Unfortunately, I was unable to find out a more accurate location.  The trader is not a precise person (he doesn’t even care). 
 I'd love to send it out in the spring.

In terms of size, I thought of Kenya versus Madagascar.  Madagascar was smaller in size at first birth than Kenyans  first birth.


----------



## JordanC

_Acanthophrynus coronatus_ molting process timelapse 

View attachment VID_259780916_040639_495.mp4


_Phrynus longipes_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## Banshee05

as usual Jordan, just stunning!!


----------



## Edan bandoot

Damon Diadema

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Got some of Tyrant today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kazeres

Banshee05 said:


> now the last ones for today…
> 
> _Charinus bahoruco_
> 
> 
> _Charinus ioanniticus_
> 
> 
> _Charinus dominicanus_
> 
> 
> _Charinus acosta_


I want ionnaticus!! The unique specie found in european soil!!


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

@JordanC i only just noticed Tyrant my Damon medius actually had hair on her chelicerae/fangs. Unfortunately I only noticed when I was editing the pics I'd taken so didn't get any of them specifically. Luckily noticed a couple where still in focus enough you could still clearly make them out. 

Do you know why they have the hairs actually on the "fangs"? I'd have thought the smoother they were the better in terms of their efficiency. Of course if anyone can provide an answer or theory I'm all ears.


----------



## JordanC

I don't know if there are here for a specific. 

You reminded me of a pic where they are also visible, i just noticed them now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

JordanC said:


> I don't know if there are here for a specific.
> 
> You reminded me of a pic where they are also visible, i just noticed them now!
> 
> View attachment 378015


Love the colours in this picture, reminds me of a pitchcranker piece

Edit: I said the wrong artist and they weren't even close to what I meant to describe


----------



## basin79

JordanC said:


> I don't know if there are here for a specific.
> 
> You reminded me of a pic where they are also visible, i just noticed them now!
> 
> View attachment 378015


Seems strange as they're actually stuck out like a cactus. They'll never cease to amaze me.


----------



## basin79

Tyrant just hanging around.


----------



## Banshee05

the opposite is true, they need many fine hair to clean effiency and creating a barrier while sucking out their prey, the pharynx is somehow with an open end, and the hairs keep the 'liquid' inside.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JordanC

_Phrynus decoratus_




_Damon medius_

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

JordanC said:


> _Phrynus decoratus_
> 
> View attachment 378075
> 
> 
> _Damon medius_
> 
> View attachment 378076
> 
> 
> View attachment 378077


So ruddy cute.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79

Someone on insta typed "Fake" in the comments for this pic. They don't  think tail-less whip scorpions are real.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanC

_Phrynus goesii_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucanus95

JordanC said:


> _Phrynus decoratus_
> 
> View attachment 378075


Is this a Cuban strain or a Dominican strain?


----------



## JordanC

Dominican


----------



## Edan bandoot

Damon diadema juvie/whipling



__ Edan bandoot
__ Mar 19, 2021
__ 2



						Did some spot cleaning and redecorating inside the Damon diadema tank today so I took a few...
					
















Damon diadema juvie/whipling [wide]



__ Edan bandoot
__ Mar 19, 2021



						Did some spot cleaning and redecorating inside the Damon diadema tank today so I took a few...
					



Cleaned up the Damon diadema enclosure and moved its bark around, took some photos while I was in there.

Once I get more arachnids I'm probably going to make an instagram. (I only have 12 rn)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lilivili

Hello! I'm a first time caretaker of an amblypigi! 

My friend here was advertised as a Damon Variegatus. I've heard they are often Damon Medius simply mis-labelled.

Can anyone confirm for me what sub species I have?

Also what's the point of the lying, are Variegatus more desirable for some reason? I only went with this seller because everyone else was out of stock.



http://imgur.com/H9MiR6w




http://imgur.com/1KgQ0Kl


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

lilivili said:


> Hello! I'm a first time caretaker of an amblypigi!
> 
> My friend here was advertised as a Damon Variegatus. I've heard they are often Damon Medius simply mis-labelled.
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me what sub species I have?
> 
> Also what's the point of the lying, are Variegatus more desirable for some reason? I only went with this seller because everyone else was out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/H9MiR6w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1KgQ0Kl


This looks like a Phrynus to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lilivili

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> This looks like a Phrynus to me.


I'm inclined to agree after comparing pix of phrynus to medius / variegatus. 

Are the phrynus a smaller species?


----------



## wizentrop

Congrats! You have a Phrynus whitei.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

lilivili said:


> I'm inclined to agree after comparing pix of phrynus to medius / variegatus.
> 
> Are the phrynus a smaller species?


They have a bigger body and smaller leg span. They don’t get the super long pedipalps that Damon do. However, in this case I would say that it’s just as well that you got this species instead of a Damon. Most Damon on the market are wild-caught and arrive in terrible condition. They often require a lot more care to get them back to a healthy state, if that’s even possible. This Phrynus will grow to a decent size, be easy to care for, and quite chill. You might want to make a new thread with photos of your enclosure setup so we can help you ensure you’re giving it the best care so it lives a long and healthy life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lilivili

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> They have a bigger body and smaller leg span. They don’t get the super long pedipalps that Damon do. However, in this case I would say that it’s just as well that you got this species instead of a Damon. Most Damon on the market are wild-caught and arrive in terrible condition. They often require a lot more care to get them back to a healthy state, if that’s even possible. This Phrynus will grow to a decent size, be easy to care for, and quite chill. You might want to make a new thread with photos of your enclosure setup so we can help you ensure you’re giving it the best care so it lives a long and healthy life.


I will, thank you!


----------



## Edan bandoot

lilivili said:


> Hello! I'm a first time caretaker of an amblypigi!
> 
> My friend here was advertised as a Damon Variegatus. I've heard they are often Damon Medius simply mis-labelled.
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me what sub species I have?
> 
> Also what's the point of the lying, are Variegatus more desirable for some reason? I only went with this seller because everyone else was out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/H9MiR6w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1KgQ0Kl


Looks like the one of the Phrynus nicaragua species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kokavecz

Offspring this year

E. bacillifer from Kenya




D. medius from Ghana




E. bacillifer from Madagascar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

Kokavecz said:


> Offspring this year
> 
> E. bacillifer from Kenya
> 
> View attachment 381238
> 
> 
> D. medius from Ghana
> 
> View attachment 381239
> 
> 
> E. bacillifer from Madagascar
> 
> View attachment 381240


When did the madagascar import happen?


----------



## lilivili

First molt since I became caretaker!

Hoping to use it to verify gender.


----------



## lilivili

Color came back beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanC

_Paraphrynus robustus_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kokavecz

Edan bandoot said:


> When did the madagascar import happen?



March last year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AtomicAnt

Great Pictures, Jordan, You should link to your website. Other than Orin McMonigle's books, you are the best source of information on these guys out there. I don't understand how you get these photos so well lit. I have a Damon Diadema and Phrynus sp. And any bright light makes them instantly nervous and prone to flee. How do you do it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThemantismanofPA

crazy coloration, will it keep it into adulthood?


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

ThemantismanofPA said:


> crazy coloration, will it keep it into adulthood?


This appears to be a recently moulted specimen.


----------



## JordanC

AtomicAnt said:


> Great Pictures, Jordan, You should link to your website. Other than Orin McMonigle's books, you are the best source of information on these guys out there. I don't understand how you get these photos so well lit. I have a Damon Diadema and Phrynus sp. And any bright light makes them instantly nervous and prone to flee. How do you do it?


Thanks a lot! 
Here is my website : https://jordancadiot.wixsite.com/jordancadiot/2?lang=en 

About the photos well, i'm patient ahah (and the animals also!). It doesn't take long usually, they are often calm once out of their enclosure and let me do my stuff. 



ThemantismanofPA said:


> crazy coloration, will it keep it into adulthood?


No it will fade. Here it's a fresh molted juvenile, which are often a lot more colorful than adults.


----------



## Banshee05

_Catageus _cf. _cavernicolus _adult male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Banshee05

charontid sp. Thailand adult pair

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wizentrop

These Charon from Thailand are adults? They look small compared to the filipino ones


----------



## Banshee05

They 1/3 of the size and adult already. But no clue which genera... Catageus and Charon are basically simple but the populations from the mainland share the known characteristics....


----------



## JordanC

_Acanthophrynus coronatus_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

Damon diadema medium



__ Edan bandoot
__ Jun 7, 2021
__ 2



						(2/3) Took some pictures of my recently molted bug
					




wide angle shot


Spoiler
















Damon diadema wide



__ Edan bandoot
__ Jun 7, 2021



						(3/3) Took some pictures of my recently molted bug
					







close-up


Spoiler
















Damon diadema carapace



__ Edan bandoot
__ Jun 7, 2021



						(1/3) Took some pictures of my recently molted bug.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanC

If you ever wondered how amblypygids lay eggs, well, here is the answer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## JordanC



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

Freshly molted D.diadema, they go through a pure white and lime green phase, aswell as a light blue phase before darkening up post-molt.


Never realized how red they got.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanC

_Phrynus marginemaculatus _




_Acanthophrynus coronatus _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kokavecz

Hi!




On the left side of the picture, the much-disputed Nicaraguan Phrynus sp.  (cf. whitei).  On the right is Phrynus whitei imported from Nicaragua this year.  The question is, does a species have two such different populations within a country?  I think the cf.  whitei is more maesi.


----------



## Banshee05

most likely, yes, u are right. However, we always need to keep in mind that whitei is a species-complex, and we do not know what turns out in the end being a separate species and what is the 'real' whitei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Banshee05 said:


> most likely, yes, u are right. However, we always need to keep in mind that whitei is a species-complex, and we do not know what turns out in the end being a separate species and what is the 'real' whitei.


hell, it's hard enough getting a group of biologists to agree on what even constitutes a "species"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kokavecz

Banshee05 said:


> most likely, yes, u are right. However, we always need to keep in mind that whitei is a species-complex, and we do not know what turns out in the end being a separate species and what is the 'real' whitei.


True!  I put it wrong.  According to our current knowledge (taxonomy).
Thanks!


----------



## jhjhj

Damon diadema


----------



## Kokavecz

Can someone show me Charon grayi
 female and male genitalia? I have 4, but all genitals look the same to me.


----------



## Banshee05

depends on which population/island u are refering too. Bevcause in same cases it is much easier and safer with the presence of reddish hairs on the posterior margin of the genital operculum in females!


----------



## Kokavecz

Banshee05 said:


> depends on which population/island u are refering too. Bevcause in same cases it is much easier and safer with the presence of reddish hairs on the posterior margin of the genital operculum in females!


Hi! 
The population of Mindanao. Do they also have reddish hairs? Unfortunately, I haven't seen one, then they are all male.


----------



## Banshee05

yes, Mindanao and Cebu have them. Negros and Luzon and others not.

make some pictures, handle them between your fingers and make a foto...


----------



## Kokavecz

I try. They weren't keen on me holding them yesterday. I didn't see hair even at 20x magnification.

The ceylonicus 2 pseudo-pregnancies have ended, the third individual is still carrying it. However, since then there are other 2-sexed egg sacs under females number four and five.


----------



## Banshee05

check the ceylonicus operculum being sure that u look at the right position. They do also have this reddish hairs in females

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kokavecz

Charon grayi from Mindando ( all male) 

No1



No2



No3



No4


----------



## Banshee05

unfortunately, correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## that1ocelot

Hey there @Banshee05 I know you mentioned that P. goesii are bigger in Martinique vs St. Martin. Would you happen to have a side by side?


----------



## Banshee05

unfortunately not.
MINE Martinique were big as e.g., exsul, or even more massiv.
All other goesii I had/have are a drawf compared to  
however, no picture hand by hand are available. I was never able to breed my 3 female goesii from Martinique.
AND however again, most likely it is just a affect of time and density.


----------



## Kokavecz

Hello, 
One thing is for sure, the Goesii from Guadeloupe is bigger than the St. Maartini. St. Maartini was born under care of Banshee05 in 07/2019,  Guadeloupe was born under my care in 01/2021. Both are female.
The photos were just taken with phone because of the post, the quality is not so good, sorry.

Goesii from St. Maartin




Goesii from Guadeloupe


----------



## that1ocelot

Kokavecz said:


> Hello,
> One thing is for sure, the Goesii from Guadeloupe is bigger than the St. Maartini. St. Maartini was born under care of Banshee05 in 07/2019,  Guadeloupe was born under my care in 01/2021. Both are female.
> The photos were just taken with phone because of the post, the quality is not so good, sorry.
> 
> Goesii from St. Maartin
> 
> View attachment 424966
> 
> 
> Goesii from Guadeloupe
> 
> View attachment 424967


That quality is perfect. Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

@Banshee05 Might you be able to help me ID what my Amblybygi species is?


----------



## ThemantismanofPA

curtisgiganteus said:


> @Banshee05 Might you be able to help me ID what my Amblybygi species is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433489


just going off of appearance, it looks a little like my phrynus maesi, but take that ID with a grain of salt.


----------



## Odium

D. medius exuvium, SEM.

"Whips":


	

		
			
		

		
	
>>
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
>>
	

		
			
		

		
	



Chelicera:


	

		
			
		

		
	
>>
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fungi on the surface of the cuticle:


	

		
			
		

		
	
>>
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pedipalp:


	

		
			
		

		
	
>>
	

		
			
		

		
	



Apotele:

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Odium

Central eyes:


Mmmm...pore hairs?)


More mushrooms!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

